# 100 year old driver caught speeding. First speeding ticket



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.theprovince.com/news/year+driver+gets+first+speeding+ticket/6272896/story.html

 Daaaammmnnnn...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It's so easy to go 50 in a 30km school zone. There's a stretch on Rutherford between Yonge and Bathurst where the posted speed limit is 40, but everyone goes 50-60.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

My grandfather recently died at age 99. When he was 90, he went to the driving centre for his annual test. His birthday was in January, and it was a blizzard. When the driving tester asked him how he had gotten there, he said that he'd driven there himself. The tester gave him an immediate pass.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

characinfan said:


> my grandfather recently died at age 99. When he was 90, he went to the driving centre for his annual test. His birthday was in january, and it was a blizzard. When the driving tester asked him how he had gotten there, he said that he'd driven there himself. The tester gave him an immediate pass.


rofllllllllllllllllll


----------



## snoppy (Mar 13, 2012)

So amazing~
I think the driver is very healthy~

mobile spy


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Why add that link? Mobile spy my tant.

respect to a person still driving at 100.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

snoppy said:


> So amazing~
> I think the driver is very healthy~
> 
> mobile spy


Seems like an ad bot? Or they cant speak English very well. their other post seems odd...

Lmao Chromey..


----------

